# 4th and final quiz this week (when they were young)



## David H (Sep 14, 2015)

*A.* *SOLVED * 







*B.* *SOLVED *






*C.* *SOLVED *






*D.* *SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 14, 2015)

D. Is the very nice Helen Mirren


----------



## David H (Sep 14, 2015)

Matt Cycle said:


> D. Is the very nice Helen Mirren



Well done Matt.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2015)

B - Mick Jagger!


----------



## David H (Sep 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> B - Mick Jagger!



Well done Alan I thought that was the hardest.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2015)

David H said:


> Well done Alan I thought that was the hardest.



I looked a bit like him at the same age!


----------



## David H (Sep 15, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

*A.* *Clue:* He brought music to my ears.

*C.* *Clue:* All his men couldn't save him.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2015)

C - Richard Nixon


----------



## BobbieH (Sep 15, 2015)

Dont laugh but is number one Steve Jobs


----------



## David H (Sep 15, 2015)

Northerner said:


> C - Richard Nixon



Correct Alan well done.


----------



## David H (Sep 15, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Dont laugh but is number one Steve Jobs



I'm not laughing you are quite correct BobbieH

See you all next week (god this is only Tues) Matt seems to be on the same wavelength as me.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Dont laugh but is number one Steve Jobs



Wow! Well-spotted BobbieH!


----------

